# FREE pipe #3



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

GO!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 19, 2011)

I think first post should win...


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nah, 2nd for sure!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 19, 2011)

5th cause i am need one more for my collection. new pipe new harvest


----------



## stillfree (Sep 19, 2011)

broke pipe two nights ago am in need of another one and would love to see ur work.
much love


----------



## bobsti (Sep 19, 2011)

I think the second post should win just because lol


----------



## bobsti (Sep 19, 2011)

damn haha four posts right as i wrote that haha


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone notice a contest that doesn't exsist or have any rules is hard as hell to win...


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 19, 2011)

Did I win?


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 19, 2011)

What do you want from us?!! I just busted my pipe 1st day getting out of car and forgetting it was between my legs... 1st day man...


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 19, 2011)

maybe it is who posts the most? no... wtf?!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 19, 2011)

stillfree said:


> broke pipe two nights ago am in need of another one and would love to see ur work.
> much love


noone should ever break a bong, dude!!


----------



## stillfree (Sep 19, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> My girl smashed my favorite bowl, and picked one out and bought another to replace it, but its fucking tiny. You burn your eye brow hairs while you are lighting it! I'll post a picture of her tits if it will win me a free bowl!


hahaha i love that idea


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

It's your weakness... give in to the temptation!~


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 19, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I wanted to mention 27


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 19, 2011)

OR was it the 37th post being the key?!


must unlock this code...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

smokinheavy79 said:


> What do you want from us?!! I just busted my pipe 1st day getting out of car and forgetting it was between my legs... 1st day man...


run head first into a "handicapped parking" sign and post it on youtube.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2011)

Just to throw some randomness into the mix, i will mention 1156.
cheers 'neer


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

smokinheavy79 said:


> What do you want from us?!! I just busted my pipe 1st day getting out of car and forgetting it was between my legs... 1st day man...


LMAO! I've done that!

I only carry cheap ones in the car though...

The nice pieces have a happy safe shelf at home.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> View attachment 1794959View attachment 1794960
> 
> It's your weakness... give in to the temptation!~


must not give in, must not give in, must not .......


----------



## stillfree (Sep 19, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> noone should ever break a bong, dude!!


dude i no! it was a friend of mine who had a little to much to drink but when yuh buy glass expect it broke someday... btw love that movie can watch it over and over and never get tired of it


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 19, 2011)

#3 My lucky number, or maybe not?


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;M6ASiITNRDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ASiITNRDA[/video]

is this close enough??


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 19, 2011)

lmao that black dude so ninjas that taxi than goes about his business smoking his cigarette like nothing happened.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> must not give in, must not give in, must not .......


Doooo it.... 

You know you want to...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Oooooo post #27?!

You know you like it...

Aw... now it's #26 I got jenked...


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 19, 2011)

post number twenty seven plus girlfriends tits = free bowl.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 19, 2011)

28th its the new 27


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought I had it in the bag with 69 for my #. He must not like that position.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Scratch that 27 BS...
I wanna laugh... the tension is killing me...

Y'all seen this!? It's got like 70 million views so I'm sure you have, if not check it out! fuckin' funny. esp. you dog lovers.
[video=youtube;nGeKSiCQkPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw[/video]


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 19, 2011)

thirty-one


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 19, 2011)

oh my fucking god thats gold.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

The Pot Paradox: 
An empty bowl needs to be filled, a full bowl needs to be emptied!!!


----------



## Justin00 (Sep 19, 2011)

(. Y .)'s FTW


----------



## stillfree (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Scratch that 27 BS...
> I wanna laugh... the tension is killing me...
> 
> Y'all seen this!? It's got like 70 million views so I'm sure you have, if not check it out! fuckin' funny. esp. you dog lovers.
> [video=youtube;nGeKSiCQkPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw[/video]


omg i am busting up laughing right now thanks for sharing that! that was laughs mon


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 19, 2011)

13. Because originally marijuana legalization act in the 60's was proposition 13. Read that somewherr long ago


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 19, 2011)

Man I'm harvesting my FIRST GROW!! need new pipe


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Free Pipes for Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just send FDD $20 + $5 for shipping


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

That's funny I was wondering that...

Do the pipe winners pay shipping?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 19, 2011)

number 2 ftw.. omg, that shit looks soo sick..

[video=youtube;KfwFP_VUmOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfwFP_VUmOo[/video]


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

i would gladly pay shipping.


----------



## NoSwag (Sep 19, 2011)

You should give me one of your *Dank *pipes because everytime I try to go get one from my local smoke shop, I'm high and this happens
http://youtu.be/iRZ2Sh5-XuM

 And I end up with no pipe.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> You should give me one of your *Dank *pipes because everytime I try to go get one from my local smoke shop, I'm high and this happens
> 
> [video=youtube;iRZ2Sh5-XuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRZ2Sh5-XuM&feature=youtu.be[/video][/U] And I end up with no pipe.


Yeah, thats funny stuff...I actually laughed out loud


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> That's funny I was wondering that...
> 
> Do the pipe winners pay shipping?


i got it covered.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

FDD...If I break one of my inferior pipes in your honor, and post it on youtube, will you replace it _for free_???


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;BzjLlqIuVhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzjLlqIuVhI[/video]

LMAO! OMG! This is too awesome... poor dude.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 19, 2011)

47th!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> FDD...If I break one of my inferior pipes in your honor, and post it on youtube, will you replace it _for free_???



if you put "faded glassworks" in the title i would be more than happy to. i have one or 2 nice spoons set aside right now. 

this is outside of the free pipe #3 give-away. this thread is still going.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

It's ridiculous the things I'll do for a free pipe...

It makes it so much funner being a prize rather than just buying it too.


----------



## dam612 (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> run head first into a "handicapped parking" sign and post it on youtube.


how about a stop sign?
[video=youtube;OeMKWgOJi0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeMKWgOJi0k[/video]


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 19, 2011)

The anticipation is killing me!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> if you put "faded glassworks" in the title i would be more than happy to. i have one or 2 nice spoons set aside right now.
> 
> this is outside of the free pipe #3 give-away. this thread is still going.


Hmm...We should collaborate on this one...lol...I'm thinking I have a throw away bong, and maybe a couple shitty pipes to torture..."Faded Glassworks vs. The World"...If I were better at stop motion animation, it would be an epic battle of your pipe being attacked and defeating any and all commers.....

No, really...I'm game for _something_, I would like to wait for my lady to get off work at 4, she might wanna be witness.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 19, 2011)

dam612 said:


> how about a stop sign?
> [video=youtube;OeMKWgOJi0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeMKWgOJi0k[/video]


 lol, that's the same one i was looking at when fdd'ed put up the idea for stop sign..


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;qaPf6--VR6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaPf6--VR6g[/video]

LMAO, this one is for you fdd... Skip to :58 for the money shot...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

This shitty excuse for a bong is going to meet it's maker shortly.....







All in honor of Faded Glassworks!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

That's a nice lookin' bong Meta

Looks clean...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

whoah, all i have to give away is a spoon.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

A stoner called the fire department and said "Come quick my house is on fire!" The fireman asked "How do we get there?" The stoner says "DUH, the big red truck!"


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> That's a nice lookin' bong Meta
> 
> Looks clean...


Yeah, clean bong about to be smashed, cause we(I) Don't give a fuck!!! Haha, I noticed it wasn't signed "FDD" with a titanium pen, so I feel it needs to die.....


----------



## dam612 (Sep 19, 2011)

I know you love your fishing 
[video=youtube;l2eGc8uO3yA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2eGc8uO3yA[/video][video=youtube;MJWPnmqo_1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJWPnmqo_1g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bobsti (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;t39hKc00Fgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t39hKc00Fgw[/video]


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's a pic of the pipe I'd be replacing... It was my favorite, I called it dreamcicle...

Fuckin' tile floors! 

I just can't seem to let it go, so it sits...


----------



## dam612 (Sep 19, 2011)

bobsti said:


> [video=youtube;t39hKc00Fgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t39hKc00Fgw[/video]


mythbusters busted that one


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Here's a pic of the pipe I'd be replacing... It was my favorite, I called it dreamcicle...View attachment 1795030
> 
> Fuckin' tile floors!


Aww...that made me all "sad face".


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Aww...that made me all "sad face".


I know right!... It was a sad day...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

A stoner walks into a gas station and asks the dude at the counter, "Got any weed?" The man politely replied, "Um, no sir. We do not sell marijuana here." So he left. 
The same guy comes back the next day and says, "Got any weed?" The man behind the counter, although slightly annoyed, patiently replied, "No sir. We don't sell marijuana." So the man went home. 
He goes once again to the gas station. And again, he says to the guy working there, "Got any weed?" By this time the other dude was pissed. He yells, "You freakin' refer-lovin', pot-head burn-out! I told you, we don't sell that crap here! If you ever come back in here asking for that filthy crap again, I'll nail your freaking feet to the floor. Got it? Now beat it before I call the cops." So the stoner left. 
The next day he went back to the same old place with a dopey smile on his face. He went to the cashier and said, "Got any nails?" The man hesitated, then replied, "um, no sir, we don't sell nails here." The stoner grinned. "Got any weed?"


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;7zCIRPQ8qWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zCIRPQ8qWc[/video]


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

love the art pieces FDD!


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 19, 2011)

I hope kmksrh21 wins...if I don't


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

direwolf71 said:


> I hope kmksrh21 wins...if I don't


Lol! Thanks for the support bud...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

this is hella funny


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ptWLbITSWg4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 19, 2011)

hey i would love to win!!! Id blaze this hash plant haze x hijack in it!!!!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

It's funny too, my lady is waiting for me to take her to lunch, but I'm all wait, I gotta see who wins this pipe....

She's not happy...

Fuck it, I want a faded piece! LMAO


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> It's funny too, my lady is waiting for me to take her to lunch, but I'm all wait, I gotta see who wins this pipe....
> 
> She's not happy...
> 
> Fuck it, I want a faded piece! LMAO


priorities. hahaha


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

she better learn to fend for herself, he might not even pick today. she will be a hungry mofo.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2011)

... I've been putting off lunch as well! Guess I should gather myself and nourish.
cheers 'neer


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 19, 2011)

I deleted all the pics off of my card yesterday, lots of room for pics of my new pipe fdd!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> she better learn to fend for herself, he might not even pick today. she will be a hungry mofo.


True, think I might just throw her the keys and grab the cheetos... I'm in for the long haul...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> True, think I might just throw her the keys and grab the cheetos... I'm in for the long haul...


I hope you have a rubber car.....lmao


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Nuthin beter than a new glass peice, oh ya a new FDD Glass peice!

"what parta Jamacca u from?"
"Right near da beach, Booyyyyy!!"


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

Better yet ask her to bring you back something and tell her you want a bj when she gets back.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> Better yet ask her to bring you back something and tell her you want a bj when she gets back.


 I already got the bj, how do you think I got in this whole taking her to lunch scenario!


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I already got the bj, how do you think I got in this whole taking her to lunch scenario!


you better pay up if you ever want another one.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> you better pay up if you ever want another one.


Yea... Fuckin' women!

It's all good, she's worth it... See y'all in a couple hours...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

nice and baked watchn kung fu Panda, RIU, drinkin coors light, and postin ona sweet thread. good day.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

Fdd is prolly taking a nap anyways.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Yea... Fuckin' women!
> 
> It's all good, she's worth it... See y'all in a couple hours...


later tater


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> It's funny too, my lady is waiting for me to take her to lunch, but I'm all wait, I gotta see who wins this pipe....
> 
> She's not happy...
> 
> Fuck it, I want a faded piece! LMAO



take her to lunch. or i will.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> Fdd is prolly taking a nap anyways.


any minute now.


----------



## Green Dragon 2011 (Sep 19, 2011)

What some may call my better half is in Texas (her grandmother passed away) I am here taking care of the dogs (3) so she could go it sure would be nice to have a new pipe for her when she gets back.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> take her to lunch. or i will.


You sly bastard! I'm out the door... 

Catch y'all in a bit, keep the tension rising my friends.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Is he gone? Pssst....FDD, I vote we wait till KMK is gone to announce the winnner...

Oooh...The bong smashing i imminent.....I really wanted to wait for the girlie to get off work, but I don't know if I can.....


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> take her to lunch. or i will.


thats funny shit!


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

he was easy to get him out of the competition.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

oh shit what up Meta!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Haha NorCal! Whats going down bro?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Chillin man accedently came across FDD's last freepipe thread followd thought it was hella coo FDD was doin this, and jus watchn n postin see whats up. i aint got nuthin to do today except chill on RIU or in my garden. spaeking of.. i should take some shots for my grow thread. day 12 flower ill shoot em now and put em up for yall! be back in like 10-15min


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Smart phone bitches can't get rid of me that easy.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Right on, I'm just about 4 weeks in...Took these pics at right around week 3...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Smart phone bitches can't get rid of me that easy.


Ohh you...


----------



## Kevro (Sep 19, 2011)

how bout a poor little hick here in east ky, my old pipe broke and having to smoke from a bong all the time which makes me more tolerant ...help a ginger out.. haha


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Kevro said:


> how bout a poor little hick here in east ky, my old pipe broke and having to smoke from a bong all the time which makes me more tolerant ...help a ginger out.. haha


----------



## Kevro (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


>



not that ginger. 

hahahahah i was when i was a kid tho. fuckin scared me.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

nice lookin ladies Meta! mine are not that big yet. oh heres one of the Demons, Bear


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

My faded kitty.....







I dunno if he's really high, but when I let him hang out in my room, he always sits closer when I smoke...


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh ill get in on this.

<insert random post that hopefully wins me a faded spoon.>


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn this thread getn big.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

oh shit almost 420, gota run n pack a bowl right quick



i retract my previous statment...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, No one has won yet..But I think I secured an FDD art piece with my willingness to sacrafice a bong...

Just waiting for the lil' lady to get here...


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 19, 2011)

its 6:17 here and I just crushed one. but burnt some hairs off my face too.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Damn this thread getn big.


thats what she said


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Well, No one has won yet..But I think I secured an FDD art piece with my willingness to sacrafice a bong...


best of luck brother


----------



## Kevro (Sep 19, 2011)

6:20 here but its 4:20 somewhere, ha!


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 19, 2011)

so all we need do is post and enter the comp? IM IN!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> best of luck brother




Yeah, we'll see...







Gonna Smash it Goooooood!!


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 19, 2011)

i think


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1795154View attachment 1795153View attachment 1795152View attachment 1795151View attachment 1795149View attachment 1795148
> 
> nice lookin ladies Meta! mine are not that big yet. oh heres one of the Demons, Bear




mother fucker just brought a kitty up into this, ...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

what type of pants does mario wear?















Denim, denim denim
Denim, denim denim


----------



## Kevro (Sep 19, 2011)

oh gosh nevermind.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucky bastard meta!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Well, No one has won yet..But I think I secured an FDD art piece with my willingness to sacrafice a bong...
> 
> Just waiting for the lil' lady to get here...


i do have a few extra slides to give away.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm...While I'm not a huge fan of slides, I'm sure a personalized FDD slide would be something to cherish! I highly suggest you guys start getting CrAzY!!!!!!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> mother fucker just brought a kitty up into this, ...


 
HAHAHAHA!!!!!! i didnt even wake up the old man cat. hes savage as fuck! when he was in his prim that foo took on raccoons and rattle snakes like they wer grass hoppers ha


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 19, 2011)

am i the only one that doesnt understand the rules here? do i get the ignorant win?


----------



## Kevro (Sep 19, 2011)

hey, im a fan of FREE


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> am i the only one that doesnt understand the rules here? do i get the ignorant win?


Only the winner gets the win...


----------



## Prefontaine (Sep 19, 2011)

just a word up on my free pipe #1 ive already burned about a half ounce through it and its looking gorgeous, I love more with each bowel


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 19, 2011)

*jumps up and down, then up* and there i stay. tada!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Only the winner gets the win...


unless they lose then they dont win


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mike Tyson for the win. Final answer.


----------



## Kevro (Sep 19, 2011)

stupid post, im retarded.


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 19, 2011)

Prefontaine said:


> just a word up on my free pipe #1 ive already burned about a half ounce through it and its looking gorgeous, I love more with each bowel


 i dont think i wanna smoke out the bowels. but hey ill try almost anything once


----------



## husalife (Sep 19, 2011)

I shall incase it within glass when I one day win one of these pieces.


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Kevro (Sep 19, 2011)

ill video the 1st bowl i take from it if i win. 

go ahead try to one up me.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;Fu182YB9PUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu182YB9PUw[/video]


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 19, 2011)

racist for the win? im black so its not that bad


----------



## Kevro (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;X2_m4LYAcdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2_m4LYAcdI[/video]


----------



## ^NoR*CaL@420 (Sep 19, 2011)

ill smoke with my 1W laser and make a vid!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> ill smoke with my 1W laser and make a vid!


Yeah, I need to come up and toke with that thing...lol...When do you have some time off coming??


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I need to come up and toke with that thing...lol...When do you have some time off coming??


no job. my hole life is time off.

i did jus have an interveiw at petsmart though. will see what happens


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, I'm pulling for ya, hope you can get some scratch coming in! Petsmart would be sick, you could "borrow" everything you need for a decent DWC grow...lol


----------



## feva (Sep 19, 2011)

so if i post i win is that right .


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

feva said:


> so if i post i win is that right .





Metasynth said:


> Only the winner gets the win...


 
...................


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll smoke out of it at least 3 times a day guranteed.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I'll smoke out of it at least 3 times a day guranteed.


3x a day? I smoke outta my pipe more than 3x on the way to work! Even more on the way back...Mind you I have an hour each way commute...lol


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> 3x a day? I smoke outta my pipe more than 3x on the way to work! Even more on the way back...Mind you I have an hour each way commute...lol


hahahahaha i breath through glass my herbal Oxigen, and smoke "freash air" sometimes with no piece at all


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

3 times a day in 8 hour intervals of course!


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

hey wut's goin on in here

[video=youtube;AbrLlDE7tNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbrLlDE7tNQ[/video]

I'll play the guitar part along with the song and youtube it


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

cranker said:


> hey wut's goin on in here
> 
> [video=youtube;AbrLlDE7tNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbrLlDE7tNQ[/video]


nothing! ididnt do it!



wer did that come from?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Man i hate downtown!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

yo FDD will i miss anything wilst i prepare for a good 'ol west coast 4:20?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Man i hate downtown!


pfff i hear that


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

Uptown giiirllll


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Too stoned to wait for 4:20, I'm hitting 4:14...Happy 4:14 ya'll!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

I think i'll hit 4:15 too...Happy 4:15 ya'll!


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

happy 6:15


----------



## husalife (Sep 19, 2011)

Breakfast for supper Mmmmmmmm Scrambled Eggs, Bacon and Sausage and home mead biscuits. 

After this meal the only option I have will be to Hippie speed ball the rest of the night with Cups and Coffee and Bowls of weed to stay awake


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Woot...Puffing at 4:16 in da house!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I think i'll hit 4:15 too...Happy 4:15 ya'll!


hahaha yea


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

4:18...Smoking again


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Haha its 4:20 and I'm outside city court waitn for my lady... next stop is smoke shop on the next block lol.


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Haha its 4:20 and I'm outside city court waitn for my lady... next stop is smoke shop on the next block lol.


slacker you missed it


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

so the other day I had just got done mowing my elderly neighbors lawn and was on my way to volunteer at the animal shelter and you will never guess what i saw a burning building!!! I quickly ran onto the property to survey the seen, it was an abandoned warehouse but I just wanted to make sure there was no one in there. buy this time the bu/ilding was beyond saving but what was that I heard it sounded like a whimpering of some sort so Instinctively ran straght into the building only to find a three legged saint bernard and twelve brand new pups so duh I went to work and saved the whole fuckin lot of em.....then called the fire department they got there but I had already put the fire out ...soo they all gave me high fives, I kissed a baby , helped an old lady cross the street and then my wife broke my pipe because shes a bitch .....this is why i should win


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> so the other day I had just got done mowing my elderly neighbors lawn and was on my way to volunteer at the animal shelter and you will never guess what i saw a burning building!!! I quickly ran onto the property to survey the seen, it was an abandoned warehouse but I just wanted to make sure there was no one in there. buy this time the bu/ilding was beyond saving but what was that I heard it sounded like a whimpering of some sort so Instinctively ran straght into the building only to find a three legged saint bernard and twelve brand new pups so duh I went to work and saved the whole fuckin lot of em.....then called the fire department they got there but I had already put the fire out ...soo they all gave me high fives, I kissed a baby , helped an old lady cross the street and then my wife broke my pipe because shes a bitch .....this is why i should win


you spelled scene wrong.


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

well thank god you noticed


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

its because its hard to type while i am holding this gun.


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am actually typing with my chimp toes


----------



## husalife (Sep 19, 2011)

How big is the clip in that thing?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

OMG im sooooo fuckin baked!!!

thank you FDD


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

husalife said:


> How big is the clip in that thing?


[video=youtube;SiMHTK15Pik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMHTK15Pik[/video]


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

cranker said:


> you spelled scene wrong.


im still laughing


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> im still laughing


glad to be of service lol


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is this still going? Anyone win yet?


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

do you always service dudes?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

ok now to a more manageable high.. i can read and type now oooo and smileies


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> do you always service dudes?


is this where I say no but I serviced yo' mama? Cuz that's kinda beneath me.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

cranker said:


> is this where I say no but I serviced yo' mama? Cuz that's kinda beneath me.


oh yo you dint int! no you dint int! mm mm bitch! 

lmfao


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

whoa there no need to get touchy....you are the one "gladly" servicing strange men not me bro....jeesh


----------



## ganjames (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## husalife (Sep 19, 2011)

Rain finally eased up here, time to go shake the girls and make sure all is well. brb


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

OOOOOO on the rebound^^


----------



## husalife (Sep 19, 2011)

ganjames said:


>


She's gotta purty mouth!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

ganjames, Thank You


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> whoa there no need to get touchy....you are the one "gladly" servicing strange men not me bro....jeesh



[video=youtube;qPr-xsQvhgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPr-xsQvhgw[/video]


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

my fish laid eggs


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

rollin down the street in my 6fo


----------



## husalife (Sep 19, 2011)

Jockin the bitches, slappin the hoes


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

ganjames said:


>


 
just wanted to see her again


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

The PBK

peanutbutter, banana, and kiwi sandwhich

your welcome


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 19, 2011)

this thread is taking a weird turn.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> this thread is taking a weird turn.


you never turned this way before?


----------



## hazed06 (Sep 19, 2011)

^^ ^^ iv been here over three years and am still "learning how to roll" i could shur use a pipe...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Haha...This thread is pretty awesome...The Bong-Smashing will commence shortly...Useless destruction for the sake of boredom never hurt anyone, right??


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...This thread is pretty awesome...The Bong-Smashing will commence shortly...Useless destruction for the sake of boredom never hurt anyone, right??


 hell naw it never hurt any1. i forgot there was a free pipe. ive been waiting on the carnage


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

oh shit son!


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 19, 2011)

hazed06 said:


> ^^ ^^ iv been here over three years and am still "learning how to roll" i could shur use a pipe...lol


You're the winner in my book


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Did i win yet?


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Did i win yet?


FDD isn't even online lol


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Did i win yet?


not yet how was the smoke shop?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

cranker said:


> FDD isn't even online lol


probly blowin.. mmm


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

The lady bought me a new piece. But its no fdd.


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> The lady bought me a new piece. But its no fdd.


Your name is hard to pronounce


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

cranker said:


> Your name is hard to pronounce


hahahaha DGAF


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

got the spade on me arm


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hell yea. Its letters u don't pronounce it. I got spades on my arm and neck and tons of Kmk artwork


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

So I smashed it...it was spectacular(not really, but it'll do!), and I'm putting together a little movie for ya as I type.....


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> So I smashed it...it was spectacular(not really, but it'll do!), and I'm putting together a little movie for ya as I type.....


i would like to quote myself "oh shit son!"


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

You're crazy man! I like you, but you're crazy


----------



## Chomps (Sep 19, 2011)

I just saw this and assume I'm too late...

Too many drinks, super lemon haze vaped vaped,

Congrats to whoever got it. Slayer


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

You're not to late bro. Unfortunately, Lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> You're crazy man! I like you, but you're crazy


Crazy like a fox...?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

ya man your too early nobody one yet ask us again later


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

chocolate rain


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would have given it to the smart phone comment.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Can we push it 4 more posts? Chocolate Rain, I never got that shit...YouTube video sensations don't make sense to me, but then again, not alot does....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Can we push it 4 more posts? Chocolate Rain, I never got that shit...YouTube video sensations don't make sense to me, but then again, not alot does....


Can I help? 
cheers 'neer


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Can we push it 4 more posts? Chocolate Rain, I never got that shit...YouTube video sensations don't make sense to me, but then again, not alot does....


it was dumb. but tosh.0 made it funny


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Pipes were DEFINATELY harmed during the making of this film.....


[video=youtube;ZjlNbGkkRWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjlNbGkkRWs[/video]


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

93

it was never funny. the rain bit. whats the game now? id rather adorn a new piece.


93 93/93


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

RIP.

that hurt to watch.. how you feelin Meta?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth, there was something familiar about that video. I wondered what it was ... and then it came to me.
cheers 'neer
[video=youtube;BXCUBVS4kfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXCUBVS4kfQ[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> RIP.
> 
> that hurt to watch.. how you feelin Meta?


Well, I'll sure be excited if I have a brand new FDD piece to use soon.....

Naw, it's cool, piece of cake. Reason it was so clean is I thought it might make a decent travel bong, but, it did not...


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> You're crazy man! I like you, but you're crazy


 wait... wait... pull what out?


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 19, 2011)

my asswipe friend dropped my glass pipe on my ceramic tile floor.....and I left my bong in my damp basement for a week, when i went down to pack one I discovered moldy looking mildew all on the inside... This is a major health hazard Fdd.....Please help a fellow toker out....Im now left smoking out of a home made aluminum foil jobby until the flemarket comes to town next month...That is unless you hook me up with one of your master peices... Ive been a member here since 08 just took a year off n couldnt remember my password...so Ive known you for a while, I even watched your kickass guitar shredding on youtube you used to post and used to drool over those giant ganja trees.......


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Well, I'll sure be excited if I have a brand new FDD piece to use soon.....
> 
> Naw, it's cool, piece of cake. Reason it was so clean is I thought it might make a decent travel bong, but, it did not...


a new peice always sofens the blow of a shattered glass


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Pipes were DEFINATELY harmed during the making of this film.....
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ZjlNbGkkRWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjlNbGkkRWs[/video]


 some ppl. ive been looking for some glass. im currently trying to talk my girl into buying me one. im almost there. nut damn that was painful


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> FDD...If I break one of my inferior pipes in your honor, and post it on youtube, will you replace it _for free_???





fdd2blk said:


> if you put "faded glassworks" in the title i would be more than happy to. i have one or 2 nice spoons set aside right now.
> 
> this is outside of the free pipe #3 give-away. this thread is still going.





Metasynth said:


> Pipes were DEFINATELY harmed during the making of this film.....
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ZjlNbGkkRWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjlNbGkkRWs[/video]


 
Oh yeeeeaah.......Haha, can't wait!


----------



## ganjames (Sep 19, 2011)

he's going to delete it, well he'll have too.. but i know it will find a way into his pictures folder.


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Pipes were DEFINATELY harmed during the making of this film.....
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ZjlNbGkkRWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjlNbGkkRWs[/video]


Fair Play to you filming during an earthquake  

: :


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

I gotta level with you guys... I have TONS of respect for glass, and I'm not trying to be a spoiled asshole...In all honesty, it was a free bong for signing up with a dispensary, the grommet didn't fit, and i tapped it cleaning my room the other day and put a fatal crack in it...But hey, it's my ZERO budget Faded Glassworks commerical.....


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

ganjames said:


> he's going to delete it, well he'll have too.. but i know it will find a way into his pictures folder.


I think that's my daughter...shit


----------



## ganjames (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> I think that's my daughter...shit


if that's your daughter i'd like to shake your hand sir.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Me too Lol.


wiseguy316 said:


> I would have given it to the smart phone comment.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Me too Lol.


ha go ninja go ninja go


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

so ima big fan of bacon


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

I as well, love bacon.....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 19, 2011)

thats definitely the back of her head


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

oooo bacon ends and peices is pretty freakin sweet


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 19, 2011)

#random so i just tested my currently curing sat=dom bagseed. not enough to make me feel it over the taquilla. went and rolled a paper joint with my curing for 3 weeks indi-dom. and whammo! im all the way stoned waiting to watch the roast of charlie sheen. imma laugh my ass off.


that is all


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Haha I'm eating gelatto. Fuckn amazn!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

hot funyuns


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 19, 2011)

WTF!? Still going on?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

wonder what fdd is up to... blazin im shur


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

FDD what up!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> so the other day I had just got done mowing my elderly neighbors lawn and was on my way to volunteer at the animal shelter and you will never guess what i saw a burning building!!! I quickly ran onto the property to survey the seen, it was an abandoned warehouse but I just wanted to make sure there was no one in there. buy this time the bu/ilding was beyond saving but what was that I heard it sounded like a whimpering of some sort so Instinctively ran straght into the building only to find a three legged saint bernard and twelve brand new pups so duh I went to work and saved the whole fuckin lot of em.....then called the fire department they got there but I had already put the fire out ...soo they all gave me high fives, I kissed a baby , helped an old lady cross the street and then my wife broke my pipe because shes a bitch .....this is why i should win



if it were kittens you would have had it.

i hate dogs.


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

damn...well gave it my all


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

one tuff nut to crack


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Check out the new piece the lady bought me... I like it... It's a tiny little guy, my new travel/pocket piece.

DON'T be fooled fdd, I still need that special at home pipe for my RIU chill time.. My shelf is lookin' bare...

Now let's smoke some buds and drink some shots (if you're into that sort of thing.) and have some fun! I know I am...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Pipes were DEFINATELY harmed during the making of this film.....
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ZjlNbGkkRWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjlNbGkkRWs[/video]



that was pretty good, my friend. if only you had my pipe at the time to show at the end. 

shoot me a pm and i'll send you a spoon. 


this contest is STILL GOING.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

ive never had pipe wouldnt mind one if there going free im so broke it would be nice to get something new for once lol


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn! Meta, that's pretty dope! I'd say that deserves a spoon...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> FDD what up!!!!!



it was my nap time.


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't you know there are kids in Afica that dont have any bongs? geez


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

93


very curious. perhaps a bit confused on whats to be done. for what its worth, i would be honored to own a piece of your glass work. 
on the other-side, 3rd rock from the sun is making my gut hurt from laughing. that and some cheese quake. 

happy toking mates.


93 93/93


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it was my nap time.


All rested up from nap time?

Is it announcing the winner time up next?


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

think about all those sad little faces....flies landing on em , a sara mclachlan song in the back round....no bong


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

bastard got me. he named pedro


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> think about all those sad little faces....flies landing on em , a sara mclachlan song in the back round....no bong


I am in my own personal vitreous Eritrea. Pity meeeee
cheers 'neer


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it was my nap time.


naps make me happy


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Doesn't that say it all...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

blowin glass
N
takin Naps

hahahaha


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

time to pack some hash ,keef and hash oil into my bong because I dont have a pipe!!! I used to have a mini vape too but i smoked dmt out of it so....could really use a new one ..It would make me so happy i would probly adopt a hundred cats!!!! and donate money to a cat foundation...and go see cats on broadway....just sayin


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone thirsty?


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

that bacon coke makes me hungry


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

what did yall eat for dinner


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> what did yall eat for dinner


Mexican... Carne Asada in a green chile sauce and chile relleno... we got our bill comped cause a roach ran across the table. It was delicious(not the roach), but I'm never going back that's for sure! LMAO... Then had some amazing gelatto (different place of course)...


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

ewww i hate roaches ..... both kinds i just throw them away and roll a new one


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

but mexican food sounds awesome!!!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> ewww i hate roaches ..... both kinds i just throw them away and roll a new one


Lol I know right... I almost just walked out, but was fuckin' hungry... Oh well... 3 beers two dishes, chips and salsa and a ice tea all for $8... would've been $30 if our uninvited guest hadn't shown up lol.
I don't really smoke joints...bongs... and I'm sure I'd pipe it up more if I had an awesome new fdd piece (not being obvious or anything...)


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

well who ever wins this pipe may they need it and use it . I hope they value it over all and use it to the full potential .... blah blah blah ......not really I hope i win every man to himself


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> well who ever wins this pipe may they need it and use it . I hope they value it over all and use it to the full potential .... blah blah blah ......not really I hope i win every man to himself


Haha that's what I'm sayin'... 

I've killed for less...

Let's do this....


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

i will tell you what we can share it ill send it to you like a child in a divorce .....i want weekends and holidays


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

93


some jokes, why not???

What does a dildo and soybeans have in common?

Theyre both used as a meat substitute 

Bob walks into a public mens room to pee. standing at the urinal waiting for the flow to start when all of a sudden, a man with no arms walks in and stands at the urinal next to him.

The guy with no arms says, Hey mate, as you can see I have no arms. Would you mind pulling my zipper down for me?

Bob looks around, doesnt see anyone else and decides to pull it down for him.

The armless man then says, I hate to bother you again mate, but could you hold my wank for me while I piss? Bob agrees and holds it for him while he starts to go.

As the armless man is relieving himself, Bob looks down and notices warts, scabs, pus,and swelling on the guys wanker. They both finish and go to leave. As Bob starts washing his hands, he says to the armless man, Hey, if you dont mind me asking, whats wrong with your dick?

The armless man then pulls his arms out of his shirt and replies, I dont know either, but Im not touching it! 

enjoy


93 93/93


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> i will tell you what we can share it ill send it to you like a child in a divorce .....i want weekends and holidays


Deal, I'm down...


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

a mexican a black guy and a jewish guy walk into a bar and the bartender says ...Gimme the pipe fdd !!!!!


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

charlie sheens bout to get roasted!!!!! I am just wondering how many coke and hooker jokes you can fit in an hour


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

Did Fdd ever come back or is this thread still just growing?


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

cranker said:


> Did Fdd ever come back or is this thread still just growing?


he is taking kmksrh's gf 2 dinner


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

cranker said:


> Did Fdd ever come back or is this thread still just growing?


still going.


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> he is taking kmksrh's gf 2 dinner


again? sheesh. I wonder if she's gonna blow his glass.


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> still going.


Nice! Still waiting...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> charlie sheens bout to get roasted!!!!! I am just wondering how many coke and hooker jokes you can fit in an hour


LMAO, I'm watchin' that same shit, Tysons gettin' it too... Steve O looks fuckin' weird nowadays!



cranker said:


> Did Fdd ever come back or is this thread still just growing?


He's back, just got lazy and started nappin'.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks for the thread FDD!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> LMAO, I'm watchin' that same shit, Tysons gettin' it too... Steve O looks fuckin' weird nowadays!
> 
> least steav-o is still alive...


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

oh yeah i went there


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

cranker said:


> again? sheesh. I wonder if she's gonna blow his glass.


Haha she don't go for the nappin', fishin', glass blowin' type...

She wants a real man! And I got it in the bag!


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

29 pages of beggin...get off the pipe...i will pay for it and send it to the smart phone comment.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Sep 19, 2011)

oh man how do you win


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> 29 pages of beggin...get off the pipe...i will pay for it and send it to the smart phone comment.


I'm ready and willing!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

keepitcoastal said:


> oh man how do you win


You don't...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

i win just sent it to kmk. View attachment 1795783View attachment 1795784


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> i win just sent it to kmk. View attachment 1795783View attachment 1795784


 
Lol What just happened?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> 29 pages of beggin...get off the pipe...i will pay for it and send it to the smart phone comment.


i missed the smart phone comment.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i missed the smart phone comment.


What?! You stoner!

You saw it and you liked it!!!

 
fdd2blk liked post by kmksrh21 on thread : *FREE pipe #3* 
Smart phone bitches can't get rid of me that easy.​Liked on: 09-19-2011, 03:02 PM​


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i missed the smart phone comment.


no u didn't u liked it..he said he was taking his chick out to lunch... I said he he is out of comp, he replied i have a smart phone bitch....thats a winner


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> What?! You stoner!
> 
> You saw it and you liked it!!!
> 
> ...


that was before my nap. after my nap i forget everything.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i missed the smart phone comment.


 It was post #99.
Of course I want a crack at winning, but the love between kmk and wiseguy is awesome. I defer. 
cheers 'neer


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol and it was true... I watched this thread for fuckin' four hours on my phone til' I got home! 

Now that's dedication...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

he types faster than me fuck him, i will take the pipe..lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

you all are typing way too fast for me as well.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> It was post #99.
> Of course I want a crack at winning, but the love between kmk and wiseguy is awesome. I defer.
> cheers 'neer


I just pay respect for good come backs and he did well.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> he types faster than me fuck him, i will take the pipe..lol





fdd2blk said:


> you all are typing way too fast for me as well.


I have a window open just for this thread...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

throws a brick threw that window..suck it


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I have a window open just for this thread...


I have a window open just for the pickled eggs I had yesterday.
cheers 'neer

<edit> I wonder if fdd will go to bed tonight, leaving us all on frEEEakin tenterhooks, chuckling his eevil chuckle.


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well good luck all, time for me a happy nap. I'll check in the am to see who won. GN


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> throws a brick threw that window..suck it






You know this man...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I have a window open just for this thread...


 i will win and gladly donate the pipe to you...loser of the comp


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> i will win and gladly donate the pipe to you...loser


In my book a loser with a fdd pipe is better than a winner with no fdd pipe....


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> In my book a loser with a fdd pipe is better than a winner with no fdd pipe....


A few dollars will still buy my fdd glass, earn it. get one over on me


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> A few dollars will still buy my fdd glass, earn it. get one over on me


I didn't already?!

What do I gotta do round' here?...

This is gut wrenching... I like it!...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

here is a donkey we found in Iraq

she liked cheezits


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

some good Iraqi ass right there hahaha


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I didn't already?!
> 
> What do I gotta do round' here?...
> 
> This is gut wrenching... I like it!...


i gave u ur props. Do better.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm...over 300 posts and no winner...Went out to dinner with my girlie and even stopped for frozen yogurt, and this thread is STILL going stong! I can't wait till I get my FDD spoon so I can post some pics and break 'er in!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I'm currently just gettin' twisted watchin' this thread and stupid shit on youtube... I like lauging... Hit or miss? I think this shit is hilarious!
[video=youtube;0ogJtX-Z7Xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ogJtX-Z7Xs[/video]


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd...i think i am just going to have to buy him a pipe?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Hmm...over 300 posts and no winner...Went out to dinner with my girlie and even stopped for frozen yogurt, and this thread is STILL going stong! I can't wait till I get my FDD spoon so I can post some pics and break 'er in!


LMAO! Exactly what I did.. except my girl was pissed because I just yupped her the whole time as my eyes were glued to my phone! 

Damn, I'm desperate! Oh, well know your place...


----------



## keepitcoastal (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> You don't...


 ................


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> fdd...i think i am just going to have to buy him a pipe?


If I don't win... I would love to take you up on that offer... 

I want a fdd piece sooo bad, it hurts! Just one... c'mon... Just one man!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

squidbillies


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> squidbillies


Dude you ever seen the amazing world of gumball!? I love that shit! My son got me hooked LMAO!


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> If I don't win... I would love to take you up on that offer...
> 
> I want a fdd piece sooo bad, it hurts! Just one... c'mon... Just one man!


I think he just doesn't like you. R u a mod?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Free Pipe #3 Thread Official Rules-

...
....
.....
....
...



Enjoy, and Good Luck!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

regular show and adventure time are decent for todays cartoons


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> I think he just doesn't like you. R u a mod?


Lol maybe that's it!

And hell no! Fuck no!

I would never be a mod... I just like growing weed, getting/giving awesome advice, and winning a flippin' pipe every here and there...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Free Pipe #3 Thread Official Rules-
> 
> ...
> ....
> ...


acording to those rules the mosse is green and we all know purple is smome nachos dont trip potato chip


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

winning?...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Lol maybe that's it!
> 
> And hell no! Fuck no!
> 
> I would never be a mod... I just like growing weed, getting/giving awesome advice, and winning a flippin' pipe every here and there...


nothing wrong with mods. some just out grow their head and get over whelmed.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> winning?...


yea buddy yea


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

spice girls are coming back!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

think of all the things that id be smokin, yes all the pot that I'd be toking if I only had a pipe.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> nothing wrong with mods. some just out grow their head.


Oh I got nothing against mods... I agree they're needed...

I'm just not mod material....


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

and just for the record the spice girls never left my ipod


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ginger spice was the hottest one! 

I still have the poster...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

props to the one who reads the thread start to finish


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;gJLIiF15wjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJLIiF15wjQ[/video]


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Oh I got nothing against mods... I agree they're needed...
> 
> I'm just not mod material....


he seems to think for a while that he did a shitty job. i would have been much more harsh. not mod material either, i will smash your balls if u don't play by the rules and not look back.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Ginger spice was the hottest one!
> 
> I still have the poster...


they all wer the hottest WTF! boys our age should not have been in to dem hoes lol

but fuck they wer so hot, i need of some serious dickin down!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> he seems to think for a while that he did a shitty job. i would have been much more harsh. not mod material either, i will smash your balls if u don't play by the rules and not look back.


Yea I like this site too much, I'd probably reek havoc, at least I know it and can admit it...

Either way fdd was/is a great mod, he's just outnumbered, but also has a pretty heavy fan base...

I have a sudden urge for some pudding, excuse me...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Yea I like this site too much, I'd probably reek havoc, at least I know it and can admit it...
> 
> Either way fdd was/is a great mod, he's just outnumbered, but also has a pretty heavy fan base...
> 
> I have a sudden urge for some pudding, excuse me...


adding some nutt to that pudding enjoy


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

nut pudding whoo hoo


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

crack is wack


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

sup fdd....u going to give the winy lil girl a pipe or do i have to pay for it?


Low blow..NICE


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

all these folks want your piece in their mouths.......no homo


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> all these folks want your piece in their mouths.......no homo


Don't lie, so do you...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> all these folks want your piece in their mouths.......no homo


just trying to fill the bowl


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd 's pipes like robert patensons dick


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

right neer da beach..boyeeee


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> fdd 's pipes like robert patensons dick


you are excused from class!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> right neer da beach..boyeeee


yo i pulled that awile ago to no admiration...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

He's not giving this one away so easily...lol


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;J0NIMTPYYcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0NIMTPYYcU[/video]


----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

hmmmm give FDD my address so i can send him pics of me with my lips wrapped around his pipe, could be fun if mine is customized


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

april said:


> hmmmm give FDD my address so i can send him pics of me with my lips wrapped around his pipe, could be fun if mine is customized


April..lets make it it a private an x rated photo.


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

april said:


> hmmmm give FDD my address so i can send him pics of me with my lips wrapped around his pipe, could be fun if mine is customized


you know you only have so many years left you can get away with this


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

april said:


> hmmmm give FDD my address so i can send him pics of me with my lips wrapped around his pipe, could be fun if mine is customized


 
give it to her!


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> give it to her!


I will if she isn't careful.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

oh shit son! damn it im tired of posting it but damn it if it don fit as so.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok April wins, but the picture of the lips around the pipe must be posted!


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

in the pipe layer's union...until that pic pic is posted doesn't win


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2011)

send me thine pipe and i will post pics of the harvest being smokethed.

also, i am all out of pipes. left my last one with a friend while helping him with his burn pile and he accidentally broke it. it was the one i got on my honeymoon from hawaii, too.

sure could use a new pipe to heal the pain....*kicks rock at feet*


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> in the pipe layer's union...until that pic pic is posted doesn't win


So where's fdd?

He's probably packaging my new pipe really nicely so it doesn't break...

So thoughtful...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 19, 2011)

i am sure uncle buck is at the top of the list.....WOW


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Haha, he said mine is going out with tomorrow's mail...Since we both live in Cali, I'm hoping it comes by the end of the week!!!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn! I am impressed with my grow, but gotta give credit where credit is due...

That's some nicely done grown' UncleBuck...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Haha, he said mine is going out with tomorrow's mail...Since we both live in Cali, I'm hoping it comes by the end of the week!!!


you may bring with perhaps?


fdd you a good sir. hats off to you


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

93

hmmm

glass for sexually provocative photos. ill flash you a raisin with a fruit basket. 

ps. this may be delayed to the current turn of posts and set back to the lips of the lovely april. or this may be me typing in circles around pistils and other random inserts. not that i recommend inserts. no sir.

93 93/93


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> you may bring with perhaps?
> 
> 
> fdd you a good sir. hats off to you


Oh, I plan on making it my primary spoon, which would go everywhere with me...Like I said earlier, I commute 2 hours a day for work, one hour each way...My new FDD piece is gonna be getting some HEAVY use...So when I come up to take laser tokes, i'll bring it for sure!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't forget, guys, this thread is still active! That free pipe is up for grabs, go CrAzY ya'll!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Oh, I plan on making it my primary spoon, which would go everywhere with me...Like I said earlier, I commute 2 hours a day for work, one hour each way...My new FDD piece is gonna be getting some HEAVY use...So when I come up to take laser tokes, i'll bring it for sure!


damn-it dont make me say oh shit son again hahahaha!


im just takin another number waitn for FDD to call the winner.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

*****f*****
*****d*****
*****d*****


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 19, 2011)

Free pipe? Sign me up!


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> damn-it dont make me say oh shit son again hahahaha!
> 
> 
> im just takin another number waitn for FDD to call the winner.


Watched Pot never flowers


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Free pipe? Sign me up!


I like your sig...

I also thank FDD for showing me this.....

[video=youtube;9hBpF_Zj4OA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hBpF_Zj4OA[/video]


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/W-FO8tZQGfk[/video] hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

93

may i have your glass piece? had to ask. from what ive seen you have beautiful work. i can promise that it will be taken care of and only used with dank.

oh and for anyone, the sheen thing any good?


93 93/93


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 19, 2011)

listen I need your pipe to sell for karate lessons, ninjas stole my last pipe


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I like your sig...
> 
> I also thank FDD for showing me this.....


The best part about this is the song. Thank you.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I like your sig...
> 
> I also thank FDD for showing me this.....
> 
> [video=youtube;9hBpF_Zj4OA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hBpF_Zj4OA[/video]


thnk you FDD then another to Meta

rotate yo owl ahahaha fuckin stupid lol i love it!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a turkey ham sandwich and a brownie.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I have a turkey ham sandwich and a brownie.
> 
> View attachment 1795879


Then you're already a winner....


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Then you're already a winner....


I feel like one!


----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

cranker said:


> you know you only have so many years left you can get away with this


Not true, im gonna be one naughty nana lmfao


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I feel like hookers!


Me too, son, me too......


----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> I will if she isn't careful.


LMFAO oh please do we all know i need it sooooo bad


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

april said:


> Not true, im gonna be one naughty nana lmfao


Yeah, I work at a country club, believe me, there are plenty of GMILF's out there!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

93

ill christen her with some ace of spades and blueberry headband. they need to be tasted with glass. 


93 93/93


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

will smoke weed for FDD glass


----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Ok April wins, but the picture of the lips around the pipe must be posted!


Oh i promise, ill even let u guys pick the lipstick colour


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

Wait fuck the pipe i want an FDD original necklace!!!!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


>


oooo colors!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 19, 2011)

april said:


> Wait *fuck the pipe* i want an FDD original necklace!!!!!


 
I couldn't agree more!

Please do...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

anything from FDD would be sweet as my tramp tat.

my tramp stamp says SWEET. my upper was occupied...


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> Wait fuck the pipe i want an FDD original necklace!!!!!


pixoritdidnthappen


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> Wait fuck the pipe i want an FDD original necklace!!!!!


EDIT EDIT EDIT

Yeah, I'll leave that one alone


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> EDIT EDIT EDIT
> 
> Yeah, I'll leave that one alone


ZZ Top, eh? 
cheers 'neer


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

93

shock the monkey and celebrate. pretty cool doing this free glass. its nice to know that there are some cool people on here that are not always angry or trolls.
especially the angry troll. aka a jugalo.....so i hear. raining their misbegotten rage for the dawn of the clown. and i say no. no clowns, thank you


93 93/93


----------



## april (Sep 20, 2011)

bahahahaha dear lord i set myself up for that one lmfao, ok well i did say i wanted a custom glass piece


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> ZZ Top, eh?
> cheers 'neer


i seen ZZ Top in oceanside before we went to iraq!

i will grow a ZZ top beard one day


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, the free pipe thing is defiantely a joy! I want to figure out how to do an RIU scavenger hunt.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

.........


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> ....View attachment 1795892.....


dont temp him!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> i seen ZZ Top in oceanside before we went to iraq!
> 
> i will grow a ZZ top beard one day


Coolness!
I won't. 
1) Already old. Got a righteous ponytail though.
2) If I tried, I'd just look like I'm using a roadkill bunny as a bandana.
cheers 'neer


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

.........


----------



## april (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> ....View attachment 1795892.....


I will cyber spank u


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> I will cyber spank u


That's hot.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

93

quite a reception. and we all want a beautiful piece of glass. whoever wins should definitely show it off on here and load it up with some nice medy greens.


93 93/93


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

What exactly does a cyber spnking entail? Does he need to sit on the router or just hold his butt up to the screen??


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> quite a reception. and we all want a beautiful piece of glass. whoever wins should definitely show it off on here and load it up.
> 
> ...


Oh I have one coming from FDD, there will defiantely be pics up when it arrives...Said he might have a special surprise for my lady too, so whatever gets sent, gets posted!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> What exactly does a cyber spnking entail? Does he need to sit on the router or just hold his butt up to the screen??


web cam must be on. what?!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> I will cyber spank u





Metasynth said:


> What exactly does a cyber spnking entail? Does he need to sit on the router or just hold his butt up to the screen??


 
I don't know, but either way I'm down!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

yea true sory


----------



## virulient (Sep 20, 2011)

So did someone win? I could use a new pipe and I'll trade my sexuality for it.

POST #420!!!!!!!! I WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Oh I have one coming from FDD, there will defiantely be pics up when it arrives...Said he might have a special surprise for my lady too, so whatever gets sent, gets posted!!


93

thats awesome bro. surprises are always fun. a lot of the people here have really impressed me. a lot of kindness, especially with all the drones out there on the streets.
look forward to seeing some pics.


93 93/93


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I don't know, but either way I'm down!


That's what SHE said


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2011)

virulient said:


> So did someone win? I could use a new pipe and I'll trade my sexuality for it.


DANG missed #420!
cheers 'neer


----------



## virulient (Sep 20, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> dang missed #420!
> Cheers 'neer


i got 420 whats up!!!!!!!!


----------



## april (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> What exactly does a cyber spnking entail? Does he need to sit on the router or just hold his butt up to the screen??


Well first i push the Ctrl key, then the rest is a secret


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

virulient said:


> i got 420 whats up!!!!!!!!


426! What now beotch!...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2011)

virulient said:


> i got 420 whats up!!!!!!!!


I was sitting here like a penguin with an extra chromosome. Refresh, refresh, refresh ... urps. Dduuhh.
cheers 'neer


----------



## virulient (Sep 20, 2011)

I really feel like I should get a free pipe! I got the 420th post on a thread I read for the first time and just naturally responded to. Then I noticed it said 420 and I was like "haaaa 420". Then I realized it meant the 420th post. Cool story, I know.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

virulient said:


> So did someone win? I could use a new pipe and I'll trade my sexuality for it.
> 
> POST #420!!!!!!!! I WIN!!!!!!!


oh shit good lookin.

419 can i get a minute?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> Well first i push the Ctrl key, then the rest is a secret


Should I PM for details? 

Although, I'm sure everyone here would like to watch!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

93


how about a hiku...

his glass awakens
lights of the universe mix
the flame fleeting smoke 


93 93/93


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

..........


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> Well first i push the Ctrl key, then the rest is a secret


thats what she said haha!

sorry april


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

good luck every one! every one who posted for FDD is a winner.

congrats to the lucky reciver of FDD's beautifull art. jus make shur to shre the beauty


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hell yea! I'm off too... To flippin' drunk...

I'll be back in the AM...

I want my pipe dammit!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha...and then there was me...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...and then there was me...


Oh I'm hangin' in there, but the screen keeps gettin' blurrier and blurrier...

I'm fixin' to pass out on my keyboard and just wake up to this thread LOL!!!

Fuck that!... But seriously!... But just kiddin'...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...and then there was me...


im here though i am not..


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha...well, I figured I was already disqualified from the free pipe, since I earned mine already...lol...this was just my thread of choice tonight...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Oh I'm hangin' in there, but the screen keeps gettin' blurrier and blurrier...
> 
> I'm fixin' to pass out on my keyboard and just wake up to this thread LOL!!!
> 
> Fuck that!... But seriously!... But just kiddin'...


ya but no. maybe, probly not.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> ya but no. maybe, probly not.


See, this guy knows what's up!...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...well, I figured I was already disqualified from the free pipe, since I earned mine already...lol...this was just my thread of choice tonight...


you dont even know d'oh


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, I have no work tomorrow, and I'm not high enough to pass out yet...My girlie is sleeping cause she has work at 7AM, but I gotta figure out a way to entertain meself for the next 3 or 4 hours.....


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

wait no it didint! break yo'self foo


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Well, I have no work tomorrow, and I'm not high enough to pass out yet...My girlie is sleeping cause she has work at 7AM, but I gotta figure out a way to entertain meself for the next 3 or 4 hours.....


Lol... I've been drinkin' ALOT... but that's a good thing, it's just me...

I don't have to work til 4pm tomorrow... I'm hangin' on... but fucked up in the head...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Well, I have no work tomorrow, and I'm not high enough to pass out yet...My girlie is sleeping cause she has work at 7AM, but I gotta figure out a way to entertain meself for the next 3 or 4 hours.....


try a rubix cube


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

oh sweet what are we drinkin guys? CL Smoothy over here. Coors Light.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> try a rubix cube


Ick, slam my head against the wall...Naw, I might.....well.....I dunno what I'm gonna do. I was thinking internet poker, but there isn't a good tourny for another hour.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> oh sweet what are we drinkin guys? CL Smoothy over here. Coors Light.


E&J VSOP and Southern Comfort... Also got Amber ale in the fridge...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> E&J VSOP and Southern Comfort... Also got Amber ale in the fridge...


yo how close are you to The Meta and myself? we may need to be kickin it


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> yo how close are you to The Meta and myself? we may need to be kickin it


Hell yeahz...

I'm one state away... AZ...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Vegas Party in November! I'm planning on going in November anyway.....I smoke copious amounts of weed in Vegas too!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Vegas Party in November! I'm planning on going in November anyway.....I smoke copious amounts of weed in Vegas too!


 
Ah damn... I'm actually going to cali in Nov...

And I'm going to Vegas at the end of Feb. (2012 of course)


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Crazy...Whatcha doing out here in November?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Crazy...Whatcha doing out here in November?


Just wanna go to the beach... My son is moving from me the first weekend after Halloween... So it'll be my first weekend ever without my son, so I planned a trip out to the beach... Just for a weekend.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome...I live by the beach, it's pretty awesome.....


----------



## april (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> E&J VSOP and Southern Comfort... Also got Amber ale in the fridge...


OMG ur shot glass is freaking adorable!!!!!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Awesome...I live by the beach, it's pretty awesome.....


Sweet! What beach? 

I'm still deciding if I wanna go to one I'm familar with or try a new one.

I'm only familiar with Pacific and Mission Beach...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> OMG ur shot glass is freaking adorable!!!!!


LOL Thanks!

I have a whole collection of TMNT shot glasses...

I kinda collect them, but they all get used of course...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

I pretty much live in the Malibu area...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I pretty much live in the Malibu area...


Sweet! Never been, I don't know. 

I just know there are checkpoints (I'm gonna drive) so I don't wanna risk takin' some, I just want to find a nice beach and a few grams to have a wonderful weekend and just escape from the "Norm"...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Sweet! Never been, I don't know.
> 
> I just know there are checkpoints (I'm gonna drive) so I don't wanna risk takin' some, I just want to find a nice beach and a few grams to have a wonderful weekend and just esape from the "Norm"...


What sorta checkpoints, the agricultural checkpoints? Naw, they're nothing, I bring weed to Vegas constantly, and always have weed for the ride home, and we never ever get stopped at those.....


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> What sorta checkpoints, the agricultural checkpoints? Naw, they're nothing, I bring weed to Vegas constantly, and always have weed for the ride home, and we never ever get stopped at those.....


I don't know, just assumed.

Last time I drove to cali was probably ten years ago, and there was one random stop on the interstate with dogs and shit...

IDK... just figured I could get better weed in Cali than I would've brought anyway LOL...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I don't know, just assumed.
> 
> Last time I drove to cali was probably ten years ago, and there was one random stop on the interstate with dogs and shit...
> 
> IDK... just figured I could get better weed in Cali than I would've brought anyway LOL...


Yeah, I just don't go anywhere without my own stash...I don't do very well when I have no weed.....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


>


So no winner yesterday, eh? Maybe today will bring about the christening?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


>


Oh now you show up!

Where's the fuckin' cookies!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ye8mB6VsUHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye8mB6VsUHw[/video]


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

i bleed green


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ha my lights are on... time to do some plant starin'...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Last year, right around harvest time, I had my lady naked in the outdoor garden, tickling her snatch with a couple fat buds...haha...I wonder if I smoked anyone out with the pussy weed....LMAO!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Last year, right around harvest time, I had my lady naked in the outdoor garden, tickling her snatch with a couple fat buds...haha...I wonder if I smoked anyone out with the pussy weed....LMAO!


Lol nice, I have yet to do that...


In the next couple weeks I'll be able to.. stay tuned for pussy weed pics...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Ha my lights are on... time to do some plant starin'...


Tomorrow is reservoir change day...Love my plants, time to take them out of the room one by one and give them their close examination!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Lol nice, I have yet to do that...
> 
> 
> In the next couple weeks I'll be able to.. stay tuned for pussy weed pics...


 
Yeah, I'm lucky my girl loves smoking bud as much as I do! I just wish she loved growing it too...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Tomorrow is reservoir change day...Love my plants, time to take them out of the room one by one and give them their close examination!


Fuckin' hydro growers!!

Haha just playin'...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I'm lucky my girl loves smoking bud as much as I do! I just wish she loved growing it too...


Nice, my girl don't smoke it or grow it, but she cool with it...

So it works...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Fuckin' hydro growers!!
> 
> Haha just playin'...


Hey hey now, I have 10 plants in soil and 2 in hydro in my flower room at the moment...

It's not my fault I have 13 in hydro in the veg tent, and have decided to nix soil for the moment...Plus, I have an outdoor garden with plenty of plants in soil as well, some in the ground, and some in 45 gallon smart pots...I love the best of both worlds!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Nice, my girl don't smoke it or grow it, but she cool with it...
> 
> So it works...


I have an ex who didn't smoke, she was cool with it for about 5 years...then it wasn't so cool anymore...lol


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I have an ex who didn't smoke, she was cool with it for about 5 years...then it wasn't so cool anymore...lol


Nice, Outdoor, indoor soil, and hydro!? 

Impressive sir...

Been with the lady for 3 years, she's awesome with support and loves the idea of me growing my own weed so I don't gotta buy it anymore!

I gotta admit, I do too!...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Nice, Outdoor, indoor soil, and hydro!?
> 
> Impressive sir...
> 
> ...


Hell, thats why I'm growing! I need about an ounce a week to satisfy me and my lady...So I have a perpetual I started up putting plants into flower every three weeks...We'll see if I get the numbers I need, I believe i'm about 4 weeks in flower, today(tuesday).


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Hell, thats why I'm growing! I need about an ounce a week to satisfy me and my lady...So I have a perpetual I started up putting plants into flower every three weeks...We'll see if I get the numbers I need, I believe i'm about 4 weeks in flower, today(tuesday).


Sweet... I'm an oz a month guy myself...

My plan is to add plants every four months, I want a once a month harvest...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, every 4 weeks on an 8 week flowering cycle was what I was considering, but I went for 9 weeks cause I wanna make sure the 8 week strains have proper time to ripen, and I've got no experience with most of these strains flowering...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, every 4 weeks on an 8 week flowering cycle was what I was considering, but I went for 9 weeks cause I wanna make sure the 8 week strains have proper time to ripen, and I've got no experience with most of these strains flowering...


I'm in the same boat... I got 4 strains goin' and my original plan was to eliminate 2 of them, but 3 out of the 4 are doing awesome... Only time will tell...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, my eyes were bigger than my stomach when I started this latest indoor grow...lol...My eventual plan is to have 6 large DWC plants in the flower room at a time, in sets of 2 plants, with the sets being 3 weeks apart...then I'll have 4 vegging at any given time(2 sets of 2), so I can veg them for 6 weeks to get at least 1.5 oz. per plant, giving me my necessary 3 ounces every 3 weeks...

Sounds good in theory, I'm well on my way, and the third set(2 weeks from the 12/12 switch) is looking pretty good as well.


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> GO!!!!!!!


 FINISHED! *breathing hard* ill take my prize now please. whoo, that was a close race. *breathing hard* holds my hand out for the sweet FDD pipe.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

#487th is this the winning number, post, statement, or time of day when you want to pick the winner??


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> Wait fuck the pipe i want an FDD original necklace!!!!!


nothing like a pearl necklace!!!


----------



## Chomps (Sep 20, 2011)

"Oh cool, my new pipe is here..."
"Kind of a big box..."







Vacation time


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 20, 2011)

I feel like this is just gonna be random


----------



## 420God (Sep 20, 2011)

This is still going?


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 20, 2011)

What's todays secret word


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> GO!!!!!!!


I don't understand what this "free pipe" thing is, but when I see the word "free" I get a lady boner.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I don't understand what this "free pipe" thing is, but when I see the word "free" I get a lady boner.


You shouldn't be aloud to participate Its totally unfair to those of us who aren't hot chicks!


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't want cho free pipe nigga I'm juss SAYIN!

(spoken like Dave Chapelle)


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

I made some stove top last night with fresh canna butter...


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I don't want cho free pipe nigga I'm juss SAYIN!
> 
> (spoken like Dave Chapelle)


 I doubt I will win.  I will have to settle for cheap lame mass produced shit as always


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I should have it, then you can be fdd2blk International


----------



## cranker (Sep 20, 2011)

wake up to this still going,wow


----------



## cranker (Sep 20, 2011)

500 posts!


[video=youtube;MtaxKNaEAns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtaxKNaEAns[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

good morning.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 20, 2011)

wow still nothing onto 1000 we go


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 20, 2011)

28 is all I have to say


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

hmmm what about 729 muhaha so whats a man gotta do to get a free pipe around here lol


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

*I want to win... If you also want to win, identify yourself, so that you can face elimination!!*


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 20, 2011)

smokinheavy79 said:


> *I want to win... If you also want to win, identify yourself, so that you can face elimination!!*


I kinda wanted to win but the threat of elimination makes it so much better!


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> good morning.


Good morning slacker, catch up on your reading


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> good morning.


Morning RIU!

Did you ship my pipe yet?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 20, 2011)

The Sheen Roast, last night, was the funniest Roast yet.
I will name the new pipe in his honor, *Winning.*


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

yesterrday was my was my old ladies bday and i got her 200 baloons deliverd to her at work and she got pissed at me because she had to figure out what the fuck to do with 200 baloons lol


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> The Sheen Roast, last night, was the funniest Roast yet.
> I will name the new pipe in his honor, *Winning.*


That was a pretty awesome roast....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 20, 2011)

that black guy got all butt hurt cause they were making fun of his diabetes, lol, Capt kirk is AWESOME!!!


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

This is how I currently am smoking my buds... Can you REALLY let me keep on this way?! Where is your heart? or is that what has Fdd2Blk?


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 20, 2011)

smokinheavy79 said:


> View attachment 1796320
> 
> This is how I currently am smoking my buds... Can you REALLY let me keep on this way?! Where is your heart? or is that what has Fdd2Blk?


DAMN... this muthafucka usin a crack pipe LMAO


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

smokinheavy79 said:


> View attachment 1796320
> 
> This is how I currently am smoking my buds... Can you REALLY let me keep on this way?! Where is your heart? or is that what has Fdd2Blk?


....View attachment 1796333.....


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> ....View attachment 1796333.....


[video=youtube;FwUMtpRMW3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwUMtpRMW3A[/video]


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;FzRH3iTQPrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzRH3iTQPrk&feature=grec_index[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Sep 20, 2011)

crack pipe w/ weed=steamroller


----------



## newatit2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

Well I have rolled joints for over 40 years so I think you should send it to me FDD. My old fingers need a break.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

virulient said:


> So did someone win? I could use a new pipe and I'll trade my sexuality for it.
> 
> POST #420!!!!!!!! I WIN!!!!!!!


I am pointing out that post 420 was on page 42... WINNER! 27*27/27+(27-27*27)=WINNER!!


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

newatit2010 said:


> Well I have rolled joints for over 40 years so I think you should send it to me FDD. My old fingers need a break.


hush up grand pa! hahaha jk 

EDIT: Love your avatar btw


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

blahhhhh blllaahhhhhhh i wish i had the remote from the movie click then i could fast forward my grrows in 1/32 the time


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

hello hello helllooo, is there any Fdd in there? just nod if you can here me...


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

smokinheavy79 said:


> I am pointing out that post 420 was on page 42... WINNER! 27*27/27+(27-27*27)=WINNER!!


 no u did it wrong its just 27x27 which is 729 which i had aleaddy stated thus concluding this game making me the winner ohhhh yeeeeaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> no u did it wrong its just 27x27 which is 729 which i had aleaddy stated thus concluding this game making me the winner ohhhh yeeeeaaaahhhhhhhhh


i did what wrong? 27*27/27+(27-27*27)=27 .... nice try though...


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

you see 27/9=3 this is the 3rd pipe...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> no u did it wrong its just 27x27 which is 729 which i had aleaddy stated thus concluding this game making me the winner ohhhh yeeeeaaaahhhhhhhhh



the sum of the numbers added together from the answer of any number multipled by 9 will always equal 9. 

27 is a multiple of 9. 
2 + 7 = 9
27 x 27 = 729
7 + 2 + 9 = 18 --- 1 + 8 = 9

NEIN!!!!!


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

I used to like to hear the guys in Wolfenstien scream NEIN!!!!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 20, 2011)

neins kinda scary i guess but not like 23.... oooooo!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok i see how it is.. black man like myself comes in the room and everybody gets the fuck up and leaves the room!!!!! lol


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

but the real answer is 100

http://youtu.be/cIp3rubYr0c


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm lingerin'...


----------



## cranker (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm gonna change my name to Meta World Legalization


----------



## mammasun209 (Sep 20, 2011)

pick me


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2011)

Waking up to this still going on ... and seeing that fdd has posted a few times! - leads me to the conclusion that he is a sadist. I cannot fathom the logic by which thread #2 concluded essentially at once ... and this one just keeps going. It's like hooking a fish, then simply not working the reel. Not quite grasshopper.

I'm going to hibernate. Someone toss me a PM when it's all over.
cheers 'neer

1
64
729
4096
15625
46656
117649
262144
531441
1000000


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Ok i see how it is.. black man like myself comes in the room and everybody gets the fuck up and leaves the room!!!!! lol



you're black? like how black?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's still a fun thread to BS in...


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 20, 2011)

If you think hard enough you will realize the answer is the backstreet boys

[video=youtube;itAhIJK6pOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itAhIJK6pOU[/video]


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

just link me to your store...I want some sweet glass to go with my super sweet harvest!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

FDD...Call your doctor, butthead!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning suckas!!!! MY free pipe is getting sent out today...where's YOURS??!??!??!??

I've been telling ya'll...get CrAzY!!!!!


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

Get crazy like this?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> FDD...Call your doctor, butthead!


thank you.

and they say ... "it's just the internet, none of it is real."


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you.
> 
> and they say ... "it's just the internet, none of it is real."


What!! The internet isn't real?? You better tell my cyber-wife...


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

or maby fdd2blk is just self aware!!!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha! look at this dumbass, that's crazy!
[video=youtube;3v9_dOV9g6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v9_dOV9g6Q[/video]


----------



## cannabisguru (Sep 20, 2011)

smokinheavy79 said:


> What do you want from us?!! I just busted my pipe 1st day getting out of car and forgetting it was between my legs... 1st day man...


heh, i did that once.

I honestly dropped a teardrop or two that day..

years ago though.. old news.


peace.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

I think more pipes have been broken getting out of the car, forgetting it was on your lap, than by any other breaking method.

I'm responsible for more than a couple...Any my lady takes the cake, averaging about a pipe a month broken, and half the time it's from getting out of the car while it's on her lap...

My conclusion, don't put your pipe on your lap while driving in the car? Naw, that'll never stick.....


----------



## chichi (Sep 20, 2011)

FDD, are you just waiting for someone to say "Pretty Please"?? 
I will...Pretty Please just give it to Kmksrh21. 
(that smartphone comment made me laugh for 2 pages)


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Feelin' the love...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Feelin' the love...


...dripping out your violated booty?

Naw, but seriously, this contest has gone on forever...

lol...thats what happens when the rules are "Go!"


----------



## chichi (Sep 20, 2011)

Just trying to lend a hand...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> ...dripping out your violated booty?
> 
> Naw, but seriously, this contest has gone on forever...
> 
> lol...thats what happens when the rules are "Go!"


Yea, I wish I had just won the 2nd pipe lol...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Yea, I wish I had just won the 2nd pipe lol...


Why? You can still win #3...

It's anyones game!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Why? You can still win #3...
> 
> It's anyones game!


You're right, it's probably doper than the #2 pipe!

I'm here to play...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> You're right, it's probably doper than the #2 pipe!
> 
> I'm here to play...


he has a cheering section now.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

green means go red means stop!! yellow means go faster lol


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> he has a cheering section now.


Come one, come all!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

i hate when people ask for a new pipe because they broke the one they had.

hello!!!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

ive gone now ive stopped. how about i win and i will give you some string cheese and peanuts from my peanut tree. deal?

if i ask nicely? pretty please with cherries.....i will treat it like a glass like family member, that likes to be sucked on, not that i have that kinda experience. but she will be taken care of
i can swear to pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

kether noir said:


> ive gone now ive stopped. how about i win and i will give you some string cheese and peanuts from my peanut tree. deal?
> 
> if i ask nicely? pretty please with cherries.....i will treat it like a glass like family member that likes to be sucked on, not that i have that kinda experience.
> i can swear to pics.


a peanut tree. lol

you almost had me.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i hate when people ask for a new pipe because they broke the one they had.
> 
> hello!!!


just means they will break yours too..lol


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i hate when people ask for a new pipe because they broke the one they had.
> 
> hello!!!


Sometimes it's inevitable...

I would secure an fdd piece to a tripod on plush carpet of plushness...

Not every pipe is that deserving...


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

i do have a peanut tree. its just very small so it would be like 5 peanuts.but they are worth it.  ok how about a self structured prize, i can promise its greatness.
thanks fdd2blk for giving us some fun for a passion of yours.....


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i hate when people ask for a new pipe because they broke the one they had.
> 
> hello!!!


 I hate trying to win a competition with no rules...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

kether noir said:


> i do have a peanut tree. its just very small so it would be like 5 peanuts.but they are worth it.  ok how about a self structured prize, i can promise its greatness.
> thanks fdd2blk for giving us some fun for a passion of yours.....



if you have a peanut tree, you might want to bury it. 


* How to Grow Peanuts *


Peanuts are a fun crop to grow because they taste good. They are native to South America. They need a long growing season, and light sandy soil. They do not grow well in clay soils, as the pea pods or "Pegs" burrow into the soil. These pegs have difficulty pushing through clay soils. 
*Did you Know?* It shouldn't surprise you to discover that peanuts are members of the "pea" family"! 
Whether or not you grow your own peanuts, try making your own peanut butter. It's easy, and a fun project to do with the kids. Find a Peanut Butter recipe. 

*Sowing:* 
If you have a 130-140 day growing season, you can grow peanuts in your garden. Plant peanuts outdoors after all danger of frost has past. Sow them one to two inches deep. Space seeds six to seven inches apart, in rows three feet apart. 
If you have a shorter growing season than the plants need, sow seeds indoors two to four weeks before the last frost date for your area. Use individual peat pots to minimize transplanting shock. 
*Tip: *You don't need to buy seeds from a seed store. Buy raw peanuts from your grocer, if available. 


*Days to Maturity:* 130-140 days. 


*How to Grow:* 

Peanuts prefer sandy soil with generous amounts of compost and manure. Work the soil several inches deep, and provide plenty of drainage. If your soil does not drain well, slightly elevate or mound the rows. 
Make sure to provide water to keep the soil moist, as sandy soils dry out quickly. Do not overwater these plants. 
The peanut pods, or pegs, will grow from a large stem which bends down and pushes into the soil. If the soil is too hard, add a couple of inches of mulch and sand on top of the soil. 

*Harvesting:* 

Harvest peanuts after the first fall frost. Pull the entire plant out ,and allow the peanuts to dry. Then, pull off the peanut shells, roast and enjoy! 
*Tip:* Save some of the raw peanuts for seeds for next year. 

*Hardiness:* 

Peanuts a a very tender annual which will succumb to frost. Cover seedling and mature plants, as needed if the danger of frost exists.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

well if were doing it that way i got a ton of hot pepers i got some tabasco peppers,ghost pepers, bhut jalokia, caribean red peppers hows about that and ive only broke one pipe and it was the mouth peice wile i was cleaning it and with a little tape it was good as new!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kether noir said:


> i do have a peanut tree. its just very small so it would be like 5 peanuts.but they are worth it.  ok how about a self structured prize, i can promise its greatness.
> thanks fdd2blk for giving us some fun for a passion of yours.....


Huh? I want a peanut tree...to my knowledge, peanuts are legumes, and grow on bushes, underground.....


----------



## newatit2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

Well after days of dealing with this gout, I made it to the shower to wash my nasty ass. And I was thinking, if FDD keeps giving away pipes we will all be winners one day in years to come.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> if you have a peanut tree, you might want to bury it.
> 
> 
> * How to Grow Peanuts *
> ...


yes i know. my wife calls it a peanut tree. there are a few out of ground from squirrels, yet still connected. i guess a peanut plant? i like my wifes phrase better, i suppose. and it is a little bushy


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

newatit2010 said:


> Well after days of dealing with this gout, I made it to the shower to wash my nasty ass. And I was thinking, if FDD keeps giving away pipes we will all be winners one day in years to come.


Whose to say one lucky asshole won't just win a couple thousand times?


----------



## chichi (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont want a peanut tree...i want a money tree...and i would make a clone and send it to you FDD!!
(how's that!)


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

chichi said:


> I dont want a peanut tree...i want a money tree...and i would make a clone and send it to you FDD!!
> (how's that!)


I thought RIU was all about growing money trees.........


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

is it just me or has anyone else noticed that "survivorman" (the tv show) that guy never fucking catches any fish no matter how hard he trys lol


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

i like the idea of an underground tree. offer still stands. can prove with pics.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> is it just me or has anyone else noticed that "survivorman" (the tv show) that guy never fucking catches any fish no matter how hard he trys lol


Hey man, it's called fishing, not catching...

And that one episode where he was in the bay in Alaska with a kayak...on like the 4th day he caught more fish then he knew what to do with.....


----------



## chichi (Sep 20, 2011)

Well i guess i've got money to burn!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kether noir said:


> i like the idea of an underground tree. offer still stands. can prove with pics.


Not that I'm calling you out or anything, but I would actually love to see your peanut plant.....no homo


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn iT!!!!

Just found a little web on the side of one of my pots....

Fuck!!!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Not that I'm calling you out or anything, but I would actually love to see your peanut plant.....no homo


 ill go take some pics. the squirrels keep pulling them up. bk in a few


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Hey man, it's called fishing, not catching...
> 
> And that one episode where he was in the bay in Alaska with a kayak...on like the 4th day he caught more fish then he knew what to do with.....


 i just watched that episode and he did not catch any fish also catch is the verb for fishing like you wouldnt say he didnt fishing any fish you would say he did not catch any fish


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Damn iT!!!!
> 
> Just found a little web on the side of one of my pots....
> 
> Fuck!!!


Are you sure it's not just a little spider?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Damn iT!!!!
> 
> Just found a little web on the side of one of my pots....
> 
> Fuck!!!


...might just be a spider.
Or your Diesel is installing DSL.
cheers 'neer


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Are you sure it's not just a little spider?


Yea, I took a closer look... little white specs runnin' all around... 3 out of 5 plants...

It's weird though, they're just in the soil. None on the plant...

Either way they're taking a neem oil shower as we speak...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> i just watched that episode and he did not catch any fish also catch is the verb for fishing like you wouldnt say he didnt fishing any fish you would say he did not catch any fish


Maybe it was the arctic tundra episode...

And you say "I'm going fishing", not "I'm going catching"

Look at these fatties he caught...
[video=youtube;-MqXaqTA8UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MqXaqTA8UI[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Yea, I took a closer look... little white specs runnin' all around... 3 out of 5 plants...
> 
> It's weird though, they're just in the soil. None on the plant...
> 
> Either way they're taking a neem oil shower as we speak...


Eh, can't hurt...I'm gonna pick up some Avid and Eagle20, and make it a practice to shower the plants in both when I switch from veg to flower...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Eh, can't hurt...I'm gonna pick up some Avid and Eagle20, and make it a practice to shower the plants in both when I switch from veg to flower...


Yea, I think I just let it get too dry in my flower closet, and it gets pretty warm with the HPS... 

I only have myself to blame...

I'm just glad I had a solution on deck as soon as I spotted it...


----------



## newatit2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Whose to say one lucky asshole won't just win a couple thousand times?


 
Well thank you very much for blowing my dreams for a FDD pipe. Now I have to dream up more shit now or take a nap. LMAO


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

newatit2010 said:


> Well thank you very much for blowing my dreams for a FDD pipe. Now I have to dream up more shit now or take a nap. LMAO


Just ask FDD what you can do for a pipe, maybe he'll grace you with an answer.....


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Just ask FDD what you can do for a pipe, maybe he'll grace you with an answer.....


Hopefully he doesn't answer "suck job"


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

you are right you say im going fishing but catch or catching is a noun describing the action of fishing example; I went fishing with meta and he did not catch anything i however caught several fish. in this sentence the verb is fishing the act that you are doing the pronoun caught or catch is describing the action of the verb fishing


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> you are right you say im going fishing but catch or catching is a noun describing the action of fishing example; I went fishing with meta and he did not catch anything i however caught several fish. in this sentence the verb is fishing the act that you are doing the pronoun caught or catch is describing the action of the verb fishing




Ok, I don't care


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

peanut tree/plant and my tomato plant







some more nuts under the soil


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's awesome kether!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks kmksrh21

still willing to give up some peanuts and a tomato or two, huh?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, pretty cool Kether


----------



## newatit2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Just ask FDD what you can do for a pipe, maybe he'll grace you with an answer.....


No that hasn't worked for others and I am just an old fart trying to keep up with you young whippersnappers. But you could PM FDD and tell him if you win to send it to me, give me better odds.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So when do we find out who wins this pipe???


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

kether noir said:


> thanks kmksrh21
> 
> still willing to give up some peanuts and a tomato or two, huh?


I have a huge rosemary bush lol... That's all right now besides my bud garden...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

newatit2010 said:


> No that hasn't worked for others and I am just an old fart trying to keep up with you young whippersnappers. But you could PM FDD and tell him if you win to send it to me, give me better odds.


Yesterday, I asked FDD if I performed a certain task, would he send me a pipe...He said it's going out with today's mail.....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I have a huge rosemary bush lol... That's all right now besides my bud garden...


I have a huge rosemary bush too! Two actually, different kinds...one flowers, and the other doesn't...One has slender long needles, and the other short and squat...They kinda smell the same, but different...


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

so fdd alreaddy picked someone???


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I have a huge rosemary bush lol... That's all right now besides my bud garden...


thats great.
not to detour the thread, but my wife has tons of sage and other random herbs. i love being able to pick my own.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> so fdd alreaddy picked someone???


Nope, my task was in no way affiliated with the Free Pipe#3 contest


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

well how does some one win this one


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I have a huge rosemary bush too! Two actually, different kinds...one flowers, and the other doesn't...One has slender long needles, and the other short and squat...They kinda smell the same, but different...


 it almost sounds likeu might have a thyme bush


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think he is waiting on a BJ. 

Takes me out of the runnings.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Nope, my task was in no way affiliated with the Free Pipe#3 contest


looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

ok. 6 peanuts, one tomato, some sage, basil, and a picture of a smile.............
gota try


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 20, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> I think he is waiting on a BJ.
> 
> Takes me out of the runnings.


KMK you are up to bat.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I have a huge rosemary bush too! Two actually, different kinds...one flowers, and the other doesn't...One has slender long needles, and the other short and squat...They kinda smell the same, but different...


I bet my bush is bigger than yours LOL...

It just blooms very little blue flowers sparatically...

I just go take a couple fresh cuts whenever I'm cooking, love the smell...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> it almost sounds likeu might have a thyme bush


Dude, I cook for a living, I know the difference...But thanks for suggesting I'm an idiot.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> KMK you are up to bat.


He just needs a BJ! Why didn't you say so!!!! 

No Problem...

Shit! I lost your moms number...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> He just needs a BJ! Why didn't you say so!!!!
> 
> No Problem...
> 
> Shit! I lost your moms number...


call her up... i love "hand me downs." thanks for the pipe mom.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

so much for this thread. 

just gonna sit back at this point and let you all have it.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, the one on the right is in bloom with the little blue flowers, but the one on the left never flowers...weird...and yes, Skunk, I'm sure it's not thyme...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so much for this thread.
> 
> just gonna sit back at this point and let you all have it.


Haha, I was just here encouraging people to go crazy...lol...at least I came outta this with a pipe in the mail...Can't wait to post some pics!


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah im a chef also and no im not calling u a idiot i have more class then that


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

i am not a chef. i would just like to win. i love glass pieces.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

i just woke up good mornig! whatd i miss?


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 20, 2011)

this has turned into the pipe that wasn't thread....lol


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so much for this thread.
> 
> just gonna sit back at this point and let you all have it.


What exactly were you expecting from 60 pages of stoners waiting on you to just type in that one post that says WINNER!

Give up the damn pipe already!... Please...

Any1 end the madness!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> yeah im a chef also and no im not calling u a idiot i have more class then that


Yeah, I'm Le Cordon Bleu trained, but I assure you, most people on RIU know what herbs they're growing...lol...No offense taken


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so much for this thread.
> 
> just gonna sit back at this point and let you all have it.


So do I need to pm you a box to ship that to?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> i just woke up good mornig! whatd i miss?


 
Wake up lazy bones! I woke at 10 AM to take a shit, decided to check the thread on my iTouch, and turned the laptop on...Been here ever since, though I was really hoping to sleep in past noon today...lol...RIU got me again!


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so much for this thread.
> 
> just gonna sit back at this point and let you all have it.


so who won a new pipe fdd??


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

i was fuckin drunk last night


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> What exactly were you expecting from 60 pages of stoners waiting on you to just type in that one post that says WINNER!
> 
> Give up the damn pipe already!... Please...
> 
> Any1 end the madness!


hahahaha valid point


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> i was fuckin drunk last night


Good times!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

So how's the laser treating you? It is practical to smoke bowls with, or more just a novelty?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> so who won a new pipe fdd??


the hijackers won.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I'm Le Cordon Bleu trained, but I assure you, most people on RIU know what herbs they're growing...lol...No offense taken


i thought about going to le cordon but i decided against it as i felt there schooling wasent as "great" as ive herd people say and ive herd more negitive then positive from there but if it worked good for you then great i just dont feel the need to pay overpriced rates to barley get taught and walk outta there with a piece of paper saying i got robbed no offence to you


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

The REAL winner of this thread is FDD, for making us post 63 pages of jackass comments about nothing.....lol


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> the hijackers won.


Buzzkill...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> the hijackers won.


Bitch, i'll slice you with my box cutter...

Did you call the doctor yet?



Really though, RIP 9/11 victims and their families.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> the hijackers won.


 wouldnt be the first time in this nations history.......... too soon?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Buzzkill...


i had a question for someone 10 pages ago that i was waiting on a reply for. i'm not digging back thru all this nonsense to see if he ever answered. kinda ruined it for me about 40 pages ago.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Buzzkill...


You know, KMK, you ARE one of the hijackers...


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> wouldnt be the first time in this nations history.......... too soon?


or atleast thats what they want us to think


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i had a question for someone 10 pages ago that i was waiting on a reply for. i'm not digging back thru all this nonsense to see if he ever answered. kinda ruined it for me about 40 pages ago.


I'm sowwie FDD...I promise to behave in the next thread...one post and I'm a wallflower.....


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> You know, KMK, you ARE one of the hijackers...


And I take full responsibility!

I didn't know what fdd wanted.. I just wanted to win a fucking pipe...

Guess I tried to hard...

Lesson learned...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

wait im still lost... are we still postin for FDD?

i need to smoke asap sober world to fast and confusing. time to blaze above the rest


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

another haiku

the peanut grows deep
soil and silt pull spider legs
roasted and salted.

im still trying. even if it is a lost cause or not?


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 20, 2011)

who was the question to? i'm not looking for it either..lol


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

great piss off the blower. good one


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> wait im still lost... are we still postin for FDD?
> 
> i need to smoke asap sober world to fast and confusing. time to blaze above the rest



i'm over it at this point. even after i tried to politely ask them to stop, they won't.


i may come back, i may not. it's really not my thread anymore.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

I think it was "How black are you?"

lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm over it at this point. even after i tried to politely ask them to stop, they won't.
> 
> 
> i may come back, i may not. it's really not my thread anymore.


Wait what? I was unaware that you asked me to stop...I honestly feel bad now...jeeze, way to make a stoner cry...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Haha, I was just here encouraging people to go crazy...lol...at least I came outta this with a pipe in the mail...Can't wait to post some pics!


my wife walked out the door to mail my packages an hour ago.

you're lucky.


----------



## newatit2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> the hijackers won.
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> If I say I was the hijacker does that mean I won?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm over it at this point. even after i tried to politely ask them to stop, they won't.
> 
> 
> i may come back, i may not. it's really not my thread anymore.


damn thats pretty beat. well i enjoyd your thread buddy and thats awsome as fuck you do shit like this thanks agin and hope to see ya round soon, peace brother


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife walked out the door to mail my packages an hour ago.
> 
> you're lucky.


Woooooooot!!! Me no cry anymore, you're my best friend FDD! Call your doctor!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so much for this thread.
> 
> just gonna sit back at this point and let you all have it.





Metasynth said:


> Haha, I was just here encouraging people to go crazy...lol...at least I came outta this with a pipe in the mail...Can't wait to post some pics!





Metasynth said:


> Wait what? *I was unaware that you asked me to stop*...I honestly feel bad now...jeeze, way to make a stoner cry...



i use "subtly" when trying to be "polite". i guess it's on me. sorry.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> damn thats pretty beat. well i enjoyd your thread buddy and thats awsome as fuck you do shit like this thanks agin and hope to see ya round soon, peace brother


Aww...don't get mad, FDD's just sore cause his elbow is sore, and I raped his thread with my stupidity.....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i use "subtly" when trying to be "polite". i guess it's on me. sorry.


 
No, really, I apologize...I was unaware that my actions were not to your liking...I usually have respect for people's threads, and since there were no rules outlined, I kinda just got a little carried away...Friends? *extends hand*


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea it was fun, I should've known better... 

I totally missed that too... My bad fdd.

See y'all around.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> No, really, I apologize...I was unaware that my actions were not to your liking...I usually have respect for people's threads, and since there were no rules outlined, I kinda just got a little carried away...Friends? *extends hand*


yea i feel the same way here. sorry if i caused or was apart of the unwnted thread buisness.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

i apologize as well. i was just trying to play along. thanks for your generosity on theses threads.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 20, 2011)

im sorry to ill go crawl back in my hole


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 20, 2011)

Damnit Late again! I come back and everyone is apologizing. who pushed who down? say sorry!!!!!


----------



## newatit2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe some day I'll be a hijacker and win one of FDDs pipes. Till then I got some girls to take of. One thing about it there was alot of funny shit here. LMAO


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Damnit Late again! I come back and everyone is apologizing. who pushed who down? say sorry!!!!!


Yea...

He asked you a question... and we all flooded the thread with our stupidity and it turned fdd off to the whole thing so we all felt bad.



fdd2blk said:


> you're black? like how black?


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 20, 2011)

How black am I? Robbery black nigga! i like RIMS n BLING n shit LMAO


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> How black am I? Robbery black nigga! i like RIMS n BLING n shit LMAO


day late and a dollar short


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

....this turned out to be pretty lame...


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 20, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> day late and a dollar short


And thats y u didnt get the pipe!!!! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> How black am I? Robbery black nigga! i like RIMS n BLING n shit LMAO



i'm cracker white. i owe you an apology.


*winner!!!!!!!*



pm me for details.


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm cracker white. i owe you an apology.
> 
> 
> *winner!!!!!!!*
> ...


Finally! well done brother


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

congrats mate


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

cannabutt said:


> Finally! well done brother


some of them gave in waaaaay too easy.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 20, 2011)

i should have won for the mike tyson comment that was posted well before the roast...lol


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

93

cant all win. 


93 93/93


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> some of them gave in waaaaay too easy.


I started feeling like I was doing more than 20 bucks worth of work


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 20, 2011)

smokinheavy79 said:


> I started feeling like I was doing more than 20 bucks worth of work


that's funny shit right there.


----------



## Chomps (Sep 20, 2011)

"just from the waist down"


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats! Smokey...

Didn't see that one coming.... 

Thanks for the thread either way fdd...

It's fuckin' cool what you're doin...

I think he just got a soft spot from them black type.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Congrats! Smokey...
> 
> Didn't see that one coming....
> 
> ...


tha jungle fever


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 20, 2011)

"racist for the win" im black so its not that bad. that was my post idk how many pages ago. fdd i respect you and love your post mod persona. and i really must congratulate you on making an entire group of men and women jump through hoops and act like bafoons to get a pipe you obviously didnt think was good enough for your own collection. dont misunderstand me im not trying to diss you because i didnt win. i just had to ask myself after reading the past 20 pages was it worth it, where the hell is my internet dignity? lots of luck to you guys for the next time he wants to feel the lips of stoners on his ass. i still respect you FDD your one hell of a grower. but as a respectable man i think you have more room to grow. consider this my "i will no longer participate in these types of thread declaration. please dont be offended anyone. myself and my internet dignity is worth more than a 25$ pipe. peace to you all and good luck next time


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> "racist for the win" im black so its not that bad. that was my post idk how many pages ago. fdd i respect you and love your post mod persona. and i really must congratulate you on making an entire group of men and women jump through hoops and act like bafoons to get a pipe you obviously didnt think was good enough for your own collection. dont misunderstand me im not trying to diss you because i didnt win. i just had to ask myself after reading the past 20 pages was it worth it, where the hell is my internet dignity? lots of luck to you guys for the next time he wants to feel the lips of stoners on his ass. i still respect you FDD your one hell of a grower. but as a respectable man i think you have more room to grow. consider this my "i will no longer participate in these types of thread declaration. please dont be offended anyone. myself and my internet dignity is worth more than a 25$ pipe. peace to you all and good luck next time


so you learned a valuable lesson. 

maybe it's not just about free pipes.


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 20, 2011)

its like playing the lottery thats what makes it fun you never know if your gonna win you just join in  talk to people on the thread.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so you learned a valuable lesson.
> 
> maybe it's not just about free pipes.


it never was...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 21, 2011)

winner winner sheen dinner, tiger blood -winning


----------



## newatit2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hell I like winning so I'm playing every time. For now I'll just wait for pictures.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 21, 2011)

When i see ducklings...........









I touch myself.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 21, 2011)

So what did i give the thread aids or some shit???

Where are all the rest of the mooch mofo's??


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 22, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> How black am I? Robbery black nigga! i like RIMS n BLING n shit LMAO


Congratulations! I just got my FDD pipes today! Nice work, fdd, you're the man! Thanks alot bro! 
Faded Glassworks is legit, for sure!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 22, 2011)

View attachment 1801338View attachment 1801335


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 23, 2011)

damn man those are some cool pipes if i was still doing the glass blowing id start a thread like this nice work....


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 23, 2011)

heres a couple pics of a few of the last pipes i did


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 23, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> heres a couple pics of a few of the last pipes i did


Damn that one has a kitchen sink in it!Looks like it'll hold a fat nug for sure.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah i like my bowls big for sure i have a few smaller ones i did as road pieces thatll hold maby 8 hits but i smoke with alot of people so its nice not having to reload it every couple rounds


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2011)

nice thread jacking.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 23, 2011)

but my main thing is thickness cause when i first started off they were kinda thinner and i always felt like they were fragile the blue and orange one with the ohm symble is my baby probly my best worrk id say but i wanted the security of knowing that if one of my pipes did fall or get dropd that it would be safe more then likly i dropd the orange one off a picknic table onto cement by accedent last year and the only thing that broke on it was the dripd glass on the bowl of it so i think i did a pretty good job lol


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 23, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> nice thread jacking.


im not trying to jack any thread mr fdd im just giving props were its due i like ur work alot becides im outta the glass biz so...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> im not trying to jack any thread mr fdd im just giving props were its due i like ur work alot becides im outta the glass biz so...



i'm just yanking your chain. this thread has run it's course. 

do you have more pics of your work? 
you don't blow glass anymore? 
if you have enough pics you should start a thread. i'd love to see more.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 23, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm just yanking your chain. this thread has run it's course.
> 
> do you have more pics of your work?
> you don't blow glass anymore?
> if you have enough pics you should start a thread. i'd love to see more.


i do have pics but there accuall pictures and i dont have a scanner ill try to see if i have any pics on a card or somthing i can upload
and yeah i stoped because i moved and i dont have any of my old tools or torch ill get back into it one day


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> i do have pics but there accuall pictures and i dont have a scanner ill try to see if i have any pics on a card or somthing i can upload
> and yeah i stoped because i moved and i dont have any of my old tools or torch ill get back into it one day


today could be that day.


----------



## hiluxphantom (Sep 25, 2011)

so is this pipe still waiting to be given away? i need a pipe mine sucks and I'm gonna have my first harvest in a month and i think it would be phecking awesome to break in a new harvest with a new memorable ppe . but i stood up really fast n launched my most expensive pipe into the wall it was 50$ i still have the glass probably if u could take that and melt it into a pipe thatd be sck as hell anyways tell me how much you would do thqt for I'd really appreciate giving business to a person who gives away his art for free.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 25, 2011)

He has picked a wiener... i mean winner.


----------



## axis (Nov 17, 2011)

calling in from new delhi helps ?haha ! trolling !


----------



## HellaBlunts (Nov 17, 2011)

i would really love to have a new sherlock of any design really, idk what needs to be done for the free pipe but umm i can try my best to get you this. a black hole of cash. lol


----------



## axis (Nov 23, 2011)

So does that mean i get the pipe ?


----------

